# What is your best selling Christmas background?



## GerryDavid (Aug 8, 2012)

Last week I tried to ask for website that offered Christmas backdrops, but out of all the places I looked, I wasnt impressed with any of them!

So I thought I would try it again with a twist. 

For those of you that use backdrops in studio, over the last year or two what has been your best selling Christmas backdrop?

I prefer a physical drop, but I will entertain digital backdrops as well.

I plan on offering one special portrait day in September for those that want to get Christmas cards and beat the Christmas rush.  I am hoping on getting some additional sales or regular family portrait bookings from this, but it should be fun either way.  

I do plan on putting up some Christmas lights over a black background for one setup that will be easy to do, but I want something more traditional and classy.  But normally all the backdrops that I seen either looked fake, dull, to cartoony or just plain boring.  the last couple of years I put up a real fake Christmas tree and used that as a background but its a lot of work and requires me to setup in another room and walk people through the hair salon to get to it.  Its not something I want to do again this year.


----------



## KmH (Aug 8, 2012)

Screw using a backdrop. Build a set.


----------



## CCericola (Aug 8, 2012)

Creating a scene with props, I think, is stronger than just a printed background. The most successful set up I had was a blue background, some potted trees, white and blue ornaments on the trees, paper snowflakes, white xmas lights, fake snow and some stumps for seating. take away the xmas ornaments and I also had a nice winder scene.


----------



## GerryDavid (Aug 8, 2012)

KmH said:


> Screw using a backdrop. Build a set.



I only have one room and its only 15'x10'x8.5' tall.  I dont have room or the budget to build a set and I dont want to loose my only studio for the majority of my work. 

I use to use another room and put up a real tree but it was a pain to use since I would have to move my strobes across the building along with the customers through the hair shop.


----------

